# What does this Sign mean?



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi, Hoping you may be able to solve a query we have been having for a few days. 

At the end of my road is this sign 

https://www.google.es/maps/place/08...1fb2907c8f9!8m2!3d41.2371851!4d1.805886?hl=en

In case the link doesn't work (Or you can't be bothered to click it) it is a no right turn sign (a red circle with a right pointing arrow and a cross through it.) 

This is pretty clear to me as it means no right turn. The confusing bit is that underneath is a sign with "BUS" written on it. Now my natural reaction to this is that it means "No right turn except busses." but a friend has said that it means "No right turn for buses"

Now the no right turn for buses answer doesn't seem right to me as I am used to buses having preferential treatment however he has pointed out that as this is at a roundabout having no right turn doesn't make sense (And indeed everyone right turns there) as it is at a round about so having no right turn would simply make people spin around the round about creating an additional dangerous move whilst giving no benefit. He also backs up his case by postulating that the no turn for buses makes sense as with a longer bus it would be impossible to make the turn without going over the kurb with a long bus and as there is no council bus route that goes this way the only people affected are likely to be coaches at the hotel.

All convincing suggestions but before I start turning there in front of a policeman I want to check that this is correct. 

Thanks
EB


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I would agree with your friend. 'No right turn for busses'


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> I would agree with your friend. 'No right turn for busses'


Me too because if it meant that it was prohibiting all others and not buses I _think_ it would say "Excepto buses"
One way to find out would be to stand there and watch what the buses do, or anren't there any that take that route??

PS
Just in case anyone complains about my spelling of buses...


> In 21st-century English, *buses *is the preferred plural of the noun _bus_. *Busses *appears occasionally, and dictionaries list it as a secondary spelling, but it’s been out of favor for over a century. This is true in all main varieties of English.


Buses vs. busses - Grammarist


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

For me, it means no right turn for buses. However on a roundabout, you technically have to turn right in order to enter the roundabout....


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

In 21st Century English the word "favor" is spelt "favour".


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Me too because if it meant that it was prohibiting all others and not buses I _think_ it would say "Excepto buses"
> One way to find out would be to stand there and watch what the buses do, or anren't there any that take that route??
> 
> PS
> ...


I agree with most of this. You would expect it to say Excepto. Buses is one 's' so that's all good too. However, it is surely more agreeable to find a bar that is nowhere near the sign than to stand there waiting for a bus to turn. And, trust me on this, spend enough time in the bar drinking the right type of drink and you won't care. In fact don't trust me, try and prove me wrong


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks, I will asume it is no right turn for buses then and shall turn right with joy.

- one of you will bail me out if I get arrested though? right?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

No right turn for buses. To me it suggests that further along the road to the right is either unsuitable for buses or some residents have (a) an objection to buses past their front doors, and (b) clout with the local council.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

The no right turn refers to the first exit - all vehicles of course have to turn right into the roundabout itself


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

But if a bus wished to go down that road they just enter the roundabout circle it & then exit in to said road without turning right. There are no signs off the roundabout preventing buses using that exit.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> But if a bus wished to go down that road they just enter the roundabout circle it & then exit in to said road without turning right. There are no signs off the roundabout preventing buses using that exit.


... and I think that's the point. The turn is (perhaps) too sharp for buses so they make them go around the roundabout first.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> ... and I think that's the point. The turn is (perhaps) too sharp for buses so they make them go around the roundabout first.


Go to "Birds Eye view" The problem, as I suggested earlier, is one of the streets at the end of the road to the right are too narrow to accommodate buses and coaches and one of them - Carrer d'en Pompeu Fabra even has a vehicle pinch to prevent the passage of large vehicles.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Go to "Birds Eye view" The problem, as I suggested earlier, is one of the streets at the end of the road to the right are too narrow to accommodate buses and coaches and one of them - Carrer d'en Pompeu Fabra even has a vehicle pinch to prevent the passage of large vehicles.


Yes but, as pointed out before, if the bus goes around the roundabout, the sign is now not in view to warn them of this restriction.


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the input.

As way of an unofficial resolution to the question.

Last night I turned right at the sign with a police car behind me (And a few nerves) I am therefore taking the lack of a fine being issued to suggest that this does not prohibit right turns for cars.


----------



## 1375465 (Dec 14, 2016)

It means Do not Sunbathe here for fear of BUSES


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

gus-lopez said:


> But if a bus wished to go down that road they just enter the roundabout circle it & then exit in to said road without turning right. There are no signs off the roundabout preventing buses using that exit.


Forget it.....there is a no entry sign for Buses literally 5m down that road after the roundabout. :second:


----------

